# FV-1 Trails



## rnord17 (Feb 26, 2019)

Is there anyway to mod one of the FV-1 boards to have trails? I always have trails on when it comes to reverb and delay, but my arachnid build cuts out as soon as I hit bypass.


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm working on a few different 3PDT / bypass daugherboards.     At least one will support trails.


----------



## rnord17 (Feb 26, 2019)

That sounds exactly what I’m looking for. I’ll be on the lookout for it


----------



## zgrav (Feb 27, 2019)

Does that just require leaving the line out from the effect in the signal path when it is in bypass mode?


----------



## Robert (Feb 27, 2019)

You also have to mute (bypass) the input signal going into the digital portion of the effect.

Mechanical switching usually results in popping when switching back and forth unless some form of filtering / buffering is used.


----------



## rnord17 (Feb 27, 2019)

effectslayouts has a tails buffer I found that I will try. The idea is to switch to buffered bypass and use the buffer to filter popping which then send the signal to the effect. You switch between your signal going to the effect or going to the output jack. By having both the effect output and Pin 1 of a DPDT wire to the output jack, you can achieve this. When the effect is turned off the tails will continue as the input to the effect has been bypassed and not the entire circuit. Essentially, the switch will tell your input to either go straight to the output jack or go to the effect, leaving the effect out free of the switching. 

I hope that makes sense....it does to me at least.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 27, 2019)

I was thinking you would ground the input while leaving the line out in the bypassed chain.  Interested in seeing the new daughterboard designs!


----------



## Sans_Cœur (Jun 29, 2019)

Any news on those daughterboards?


----------



## fredk2_net13 (Dec 28, 2019)

do you have make some positive results or enhancement on this trail + bypass pcb ?


----------

